# Open fontanel?



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

Does your chi have an open fontanel (soft spot on skull)? I'm wondering how common it is. Teddy has one, and the breeder reassured me but my vet (who we just started going to) kinda freaked me out about it.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

It is fine all puppy chis have them.Just watch him really closely and make sure he don't hit it.Because that could cause trouble but as long as he don't hit it he will be fine and will go away as he gets older.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

The vet said if it doesn't close up in about 3 months, it might just stay open, which can happen. I wonder how many people have older chis with open fontanels?


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

The Chi I bought in May, Kip, had an open fontanel. My Vet was really discouraging about it too. Kip was about 8 months old, and yes, it was a huge gap--as big as a Quarter. My Vet said it wasn't going to close and I had to be very careful with him. As it turned out, Kip went back to the breeder for other health issues. It is a common condition with Chi's. Just be aware of it and get on with enjoying your pup!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh no! You had to return Kip? That must've been so difficult for you. Was the problem brain or skull related?

Teddy is very playful and outgoing, but I worry about his head because he and Zoey play so rough sometimes. I'm always slowing them down, lol.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Kaila said:


> Oh no! You had to return Kip? That must've been so difficult for you. Was the problem brain or skull related?
> 
> Teddy is very playful and outgoing, but I worry about his head because he and Zoey play so rough sometimes. I'm always slowing them down, lol.


It was a very difficult time. Kip was my little buddy. He had an intestinal problem that got worse. I think he was literally "homesick". He got better after he went back to the breeder. So, no, it wasn't brain or skull related. Try not to worry yourself so about Teddy.


----------



## LisaC (Jul 28, 2009)

Bruiser has an open fontanel too. I did not hear anything at all from the Vet.
Please le me know what did you hear.
LisaC


----------



## LisaC (Jul 28, 2009)

My Bruiser is 6 yrs. old and his fontanel is still open. He is not any different than Damian who is 1 yr. old and his is close.
LisaC


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Tango's fontanel hasn't closed, and at 2 1/2, it's not going to. It's not quite as large as a quarter, but close. He's seen several Vets since I rescued him, and each one assured me that this is not uncommon with chis, and it wasn't anything to be concerned about. I was cautioned to be aware of it when I bathed or groomed him and not to press too hard, which completely freaked me out! But I was reassured that I'd have to press _pretty dang hard_ to do any damage whatsoever! I was concerned about protecting his head, but the one vet told me unless something pointy impacted his head at exactly that point, there wasn't much to be concerned about.

When I rescued Jazz, her fontanel was still open, but much smaller than Tango's, and whereas his is more or less a circle, hers is long and narrow. Since I've had her, it's continued to close from the sides and the ends, and now it's a very slight opening and difficult to find unless you know what to look for. The vet says at this rate, it WILL close completely within the next 2 - 3 months.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey's was about the size of a dime and it closed up around 8 month's.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Dahlia had a noticable gap about 1/4" wide.
The vet put her on Pawiers vitamins to
help close it and its almost gone now!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

I think Teddy's fontanel is about the size of a dime. The vet scared me by "enlightening" me to all the dangers that chis face. He talked about luxating patellas, hydrocephalus, brain damage through an open fontanel and collapsed tracheae. I get the feeling that he doesn't appreciate chis too much. He seems to regard the breed as a canine anomaly. :/


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Kaila its true its hard to find a vet that is "pro chi".
I would love to find a vet that specializes in toy dogs.
I actually had one back in the 80`s when I had pugs.
Now I live in a different state .


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm surprised to hear so many vets aren't well educated on Chi's. Many Chi's are born with & will always have a molera. Milo has a tiny one, Matilda had one but it since closed up, Maxie has a tiny one the size of a pencil eraser, Maribelle's is almost closed up & Marley, being as he's so young still has one that is between the size of a dime & a nickel. 

But they are very common in Chi's and generally don't cause any problems. If it is of a considerable size there may be room for concern.....how big is Teddy's?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

All of my Chi's are adults and have open fontanels. Never had a problem once with them. You just have to be careful with their heads. But they run all over the place, chase each other, wrestle, you name it, and no problems at all.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh, and I should mention that Chance's, Gia's, and Jade's are fairly large.


----------



## anastasia (Oct 7, 2009)

Archie's got one that seems fairly large to me, and is a diamond shape. The vet mentioned it to me, but didn't say anything other than he has a soft spot. I was aware of it before she mentioned it. I am paranoid with him, but he runs around like a nutter anyway! He's nearly 4 months old. I hope it will close, but it's the same size it was when we got him about a month ago so I'm not too hopeful.


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

Isis has hers, It's little though.
she's about 5 mts.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody's was about dime sized when we got him at 11 weeks. Diamond shaped too. Over time it started slowly getting smaller. He's now a couple months over a year old and it's completely closed. 

brodysmom


----------



## magtru (Feb 18, 2009)

*open Fontanelle*

Mine has one. Never closed. One vet was nervous and wanted me to do an ultrasound or whatever you call it and I decided not to. What will that do? If she is meant to go she is meant to go. 
Another vet said nothing to be alarmed about. Most of these dogs have them. She said mine wasn't so bad and not to worry. 
You get 2 sides of every story. Unless it is enormous there is not much you can do. If it is enormous then you have to be more careful and hope for the best.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

I have a vet that laser spays.
We are trying high quality vitamins
for Dahlia and it seems to be helping
close her molera.
He did hint there were other ways if
that didnt help but no way would I allow
him to laser it shut!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

This is a breed characteristic. Yes, there are some risks to having an open molera. Mainly that you don't want to have a head injury in that area which can happen when they are playing hard. But some Chi's have large open moleras their whole lives and it is considered normal. Unless it's causing a problem or you suspect hydrocephalus (water on the brain) or other neurological problems, I wouldn't worry.

Brodysmom


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

magtru said:


> Mine has one. Never closed. One vet was nervous and wanted me to do an ultrasound or whatever you call it and I decided not to. What will that do? If she is meant to go she is meant to go.
> Another vet said nothing to be alarmed about. Most of these dogs have them. She said mine wasn't so bad and not to worry.
> You get 2 sides of every story. Unless it is enormous there is not much you can do. If it is enormous then you have to be more careful and hope for the best.


I know this is off topic ut Mirdle is absolutely adorable!:hello1:


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

vviccles1 said:


> I know this is off topic ut Mirdle is absolutely adorable!:hello1:


I was thinnking the very same !!


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

The open fontanel is an acceptable trait in chis. Some will never close, you just have to be careful to prevent anything from hitting or bumping it.


----------



## Jules (May 11, 2008)

Meoqui had a fair sized one as a tiny puppy. It took till about 6 months or so before it closed. I can feel like a teeny groove where it once was now. She's 14 months.
It's worrying when they are small and have them. I know Meoqui was less than a pound when we got her and she's only now just over 3 pounds. They can seem like such a big hole on a such a teeny dog. She can play pretty rough with our Jack Russell and is in to everything so I was relieved when it closed.


----------



## MLaCross (Sep 17, 2009)

Penelope still has a small one now, much smaller then as a puppy. I don't worry about it at all. She plays with other dogs (and cats hehe) with no issue. The one thing I am extra cautious about is their delicate tracheas. I think that has more potential of being armed. I just use a harness instead of a collar to prevent pressure on the throat area and watch little children around her to make sure they don't grab her by the neck. My vet is excellent with my chi, I think you just have to look around and try to get referrals.


----------



## LisaC (Jul 28, 2009)

My new puppy has it a few years ago our first Chi had an open fontanel. He had a great life. Bruiser was happy, curious and most of all very loving. He was a good companion for my special needs son.


----------



## laurelsmom (Nov 15, 2018)

One of our favourite Chi friends at the Dog Park has it and it doesn't slow him down at all. His person says she was a little bit sad because she had hoped he would be a "show quality" dog, but she accepts the fact that this is not something we want to pass along and had him neutered to make 100% sure that he will never sire an "oops" litter.


----------

